# Mini Excavator for snow removal?



## Jason Johnson (Jan 19, 2009)

Trying to find good use of a mini excavator in snow ops.
One consideration was loading hoppers with salt but not all salt truck drivers are excavator operators. Then had idea of setting up a belt stacker conveyor and feeding it with a spreader truck backed under it to load salt. Any thoughts on or experience with this?
Next idea was use for with a fixed bristle or rotary broom on small commercial lots and large commercial walks. Any thoughts on or experience with this?
Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I think you're trying to make a square peg fit in a round hole.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I could possible see using it to load salt if...
1. There's no better option 
2. You're ok with what the salt is going to do to it


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Load salt or snow hauling


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Jason Johnson said:


> View attachment 183508
> View attachment 183509
> View attachment 183510
> View attachment 183512
> ...


 I don't think it's a good idea to add a mini excavator to snow operations. There is to many bad things to list with the acception of being on a big pile and loading trucks out and it would not be a mini. The loader would crush you production wise. JMO I would forget about it bad idea.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Purty sure there's a reason you don't see them being used.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I was looking for the thread. Leigh a member on this site had picture of his bobcat mini. He mount a skid steer bucket backwards to load salt. He would scoop out of the pile turn around a dump it into the truck


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

My excavator earns to much money in the summer months to even consider it involved in any snow operations and risk a break down and damage.


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

I was thinking a mini ex to clear residential driveways. You would start from the street and drive up to the garage door swiping the snow sideways left and right. The plow would be able to spin to back drag and do different scenarios. Just an idea. Would suck to get it from house to house.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

At the speed they go, why even bother?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Jaynen said:


> I was thinking a mini ex to clear residential driveways. You would start from the street and drive up to the garage door swiping the snow sideways left and right. The plow would be able to spin to back drag and do different scenarios. Just an idea. Would suck to get it from house to house.


 Meh, forget about it, even with a 2 speed you don't want to track it. Repairs are expensive and you won't be able to earn enough money with it in the driveway. What about the cops tracking down the road in a excavator? I know you are not thinking of trailing it, for sure you would be tripping over a dollar to pick up a dime.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Not to mention it would not do much for your reputation. No offence most would think you were a :terribletowel:. What about your insurance knowing your in a driveway removing snow with a excavator?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Jaynen said:


> I was thinking a mini ex to clear residential driveways. You would start from the street and drive up to the garage door swiping the snow sideways left and right. The plow would be able to spin to back drag and do different scenarios. Just an idea. Would suck to get it from house to house.


See my previous post.


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

Was just an idea. I would never do it.


----------



## Jason Johnson (Jan 19, 2009)

Appreciate all the feedback. I know this concept is a little out there which is the reason why I threw it out for consideration and comments.
The first idea I had was to load salt which would free a loader up to work in the field. We coat everything with fluid film and don't have much of an issue with corrosion. Conveyor can also be used to pile/stack salt when refilling the bin and is a plus. Issues are it's slow (3 excavator buckets:1 skid steer loader bucket) and inexperienced operators using it to load (even slower)
Then the broom idea surfaced. We do around 2 acres of sidewalks at about a dozen retail sites that are within a mile or so stretch of each other. Thought was to track along the curb then reach up on the walk use the fixed bristle broom to pull snow off or use the rotary broom and work down and back progressively to roll it off the walks while tracking along the curb. 
Other application we thought of would be to use at condo or apartment complex to do driveways and access roads within the development. 
Other options we have available to us for walks (just need the snow accessory) are a Turf Teq Sidewinder bed edger that has capability to run an optional OEM blade or broom as well as our Bobcat MT85 with a broom or blade but we are dealing with an open station and standing or walking compared to sitting, warm and dry in the cab of the excavator. 
Anyone have any thoughts on either of these setups?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Buy a cheap (10-15k) high hour single speed s175/185 to load salt with. You'll pay for it in a season if your current salt loader is a 2 speed that can go in the field and plow for the winter.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

The Excavator will not be productive enough for your thoughts above. Besides loading snow out excavator as no use in snow and ice. If you got your mind made up to utilize it in the winter loading salt is your best bet for it. You don't want to mobilize it or track it.


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

We use ours to load salt in the winter. Takeuchi tb135 with a 36" grading bucket loads pretty quickly


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

sven1277 said:


> We use ours to load salt in the winter. Takeuchi tb135 with a 36" grading bucket loads pretty quickly


 What do you do? Sit on top of the pile of salt and load? Seems it would make a mess another way.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

FredG said:


> What do you do? Sit on top of the pile of salt and load? Seems it would make a mess another way.


There used to be a contractor near here that used an excavator, had these big grizzly bars to break up the salt, I'll get a picture of it this afternoon
Excavator would play king of the hill and trucks would come under the grizzly bars to get loaded

@Defcon 5 place across from carefree


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

sven1277 said:


> We use ours to load salt in the winter. Takeuchi tb135 with a 36" grading bucket loads pretty quickly


How many tonnes per storm?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> There used to be a contractor near here that used an excavator, had these big grizzly bars to break up the salt, I'll get a picture of it this afternoon
> Excavator would play king of the hill and trucks would come under the grizzly bars to get loaded
> 
> @Defcon 5 place across from carefree


What are grizzly bars?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What are grizzly bars?


 maybe that's not the correct term


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> maybe that's not the correct term
> View attachment 184688


That's nice...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice...


If you're looking to compare,
These are monkey bars, you can clearly see the difference.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

sven1277 said:


> We use ours to load salt in the winter. Takeuchi tb135 with a 36" grading bucket loads pretty quickly


I could see that almost quicker if you can get the truck next to the pile...



Mark Oomkes said:


> What are grizzly bars?


You need to watch more Gold Rush...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> You need to watch more Gold Rush...


I've never watched any of it...I'm bizzie.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I've never watched any of it...I'm bizzie.


That's nice...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's nice...


It is...


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

I thought alot about trying to make my baby ex work in the winter takeuchi tb007. I just couldn't find a place for it. It was too small, too slow, and too valuable in the summer. Not to mention excavators really hate moving on concrete, very jumpy.

Best of luck though. If you find a way, make a video.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Freshwater said:


> I thought alot about trying to make my baby ex work in the winter takeuchi tb007. I just couldn't find a place for it. It was too small, too slow, and too valuable in the summer. Not to mention excavators really hate moving on concrete, very jumpy.
> 
> Best of luck though. If you find a way, make a video.


Yeah that's a bit small for doing much of anything with salt... I think he sits on a pile or next to one with his and loads spreaders.. So no real moving around it sounds like...


----------



## NJplowguy (Dec 3, 2017)

Jason Johnson said:


> View attachment 183508
> View attachment 183509
> View attachment 183510
> View attachment 183512
> ...


If u have big sidewalks on store fronts the dozer blade works great for that.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

NJplowguy said:


> If u have big sidewalks on store fronts the dozer blade works great for that.


Your kidding? No.


----------



## NJplowguy (Dec 3, 2017)

FredG said:


> Your kidding? No.


Totally not i did that twice last year I had two back back to back storms and a down skid. Sidewalks are big roughly 100 ft deep by 400ft in the open area.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

NJplowguy said:


> Totally not i did that twice last year I had two back back to back storms and a down skid. Sidewalks are big roughly 100 ft deep by 400ft in the open area.


At a top speed of 2 MPH. How much time did you save vs how long did it take to get it there and home? I can't see it saving any time.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

What about if you got a lifted flag? I hope you got a angle blade? I hope somebody don't get a big knot on there head or worse. What about damage, salt etc on a expensive excavator, damage to sidewalk. If it's not trippen or a rubber edge you couldn't force me on it.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

fireside said:


> I was looking for the thread. Leigh a member on this site had picture of his bobcat mini. He mount a skid steer bucket backwards to load salt. He would scoop out of the pile turn around a dump it into the truck


 Here's my fabrication, put my 1 yd bucket on it and go to town! My good pics are on an old computer. Would I use this out on a snow job, probably not. Maybe to stack piles higher or dig out in some crazy storm.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

leigh said:


> Here's my fabrication, put my 1 yd bucket on it and go to town! My good pics are on an old computer. Would I use this out on a snow job, probably not. Maybe to stack piles higher or dig out in some crazy storm.
> View attachment 186971
> 
> 
> View attachment 186972


Holy cow I cannot imagine that handling more then the bucket itself and maybe a couple shovel fulls in it... Looks awfully small to be a 1 yard bucket... Now an eliminator rake on there to grade large areas would be nice...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

That’s a 1yd bucket?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Holy cow I cannot imagine that handling more then the bucket itself and maybe a couple shovel fulls in it... Looks awfully small to be a 1 yard bucket... Now an eliminator rake on there to grade large areas would be nice...


 That bucket is a 72" 1/2 yard. I was backfilling a septic tank that I crushed and backfilled with stone. No strain to lift full bucket.I use the 1 yd bucket for lighter materials. This is not some wimpy little mini-x lol :weightlifter:


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

leigh said:


> That bucket is a 72" 1/2 yard. I was backfilling a septic tank that I crushed and backfilled with stone. No strain to lift full bucket.I use the 1 yd bucket for lighter materials. This is not some wimpy little mini-x lol :weightlifter:
> View attachment 186975
> View attachment 186976


Guess I would need to see a 1/2 yard bucket full being used and height and extension you can possibly be getting... So what is the point or advantage of running a bucket backwards like that...? What is it a 325?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> That's a 1yd bucket?


Are you able to ride the big coaster yet........:laugh:


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

BUFF said:


> Are you able to ride the big coaster yet........:laugh:


Depends on how willing the ride operator is to accept bribes on that particular day.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

fisher guy said:


> Thanks man just trying to check out my options





Ajlawn1 said:


> Guess I would need to see a 1/2 yard bucket full being used and height and extension you can possibly be getting... So what is the point or advantage of running a bucket backwards like that...? What is it a 325?


 Its a 335.If you ran heavy equipment you would know this is common way to operate. On cats with quick attach you can mount a bucket either way. The advantages are to numerous to list! On the job in pic I was able to use ex as a skid steer. One less machine to move to job, plus I have a wheeled skid and rutting lawns is an issue. Instead of making a trip to hole with about a wheelbarrow load in my 39" grading bucket I cut my trips way down. Its just another tool in the arsenal. Cheaper than these (copied my invention lol)


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

These guys got around a lawsuit by attaching the mount on the boom rather than the stick!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Running buckets backwards is nothing new to me, just never seen it done with a skid loader bucket on a mini ex before.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

its official, a legit "game changer" . Mass production and marketing has lessened my advantage over the competition!










*Amulet XBoom Mini-Excavator Boom-to-Skidsteer Coupler*
$3,295.00 - $4,095.00

- Now use skid steer attachments on your mini excavator boom
- XBoom Coupler installs between your Boom and the Dipper Stick.
- Drop your stick, quick-connect any skid steer attachment to the boom.
- Increased lifting capacity with the attachment closer in.
- *Dig, swing and dump especially useful clearing snow.*
- With XBoom you often don't need a skid steer
*- $200 off when ordering online Coupon XBOOM$200*


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

leigh said:


> Its a 335.If you ran heavy equipment you would know this is common way to operate. On cats with quick attach you can mount a bucket either way. The advantages are to numerous to list! On the job in pic I was able to use ex as a skid steer. One less machine to move to job, plus I have a wheeled skid and rutting lawns is an issue. Instead of making a trip to hole with about a wheelbarrow load in my 39" grading bucket I cut my trips way down. Its just another tool in the arsenal. Cheaper than these (copied my invention lol)
> View attachment 186984
> View attachment 186985


I guess I need to buy more heavy equipment to qualify... Just seems silly, if you have a mini your digging on a job to begin with you're obviously not digging or removing vast yards of dirt to begin with... If you are the yard is most likely shot and a skid is not going to do any more damage then already has been done... The size machines you have there to get them wherever you should be able to get a dump next to it anyway... I guess maybe @cwren2472 isn't so backwards as I thought being a chowder head...


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Running buckets backwards is nothing new to me, just never seen it done with a skid loader bucket on a mini ex before.


 That's because I kept it on the downlow,there must have been an industrial spy in my crew! Probably that Asian guy I hired.He always had a camera hanging around his neck!


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I guess I need to buy more heavy equipment to qualify... Just seems silly, if you have a mini your digging on a job to begin with you're obviously not digging or removing vast yards of dirt to begin with... If you are the yard is most likely shot and a skid is not going to do any more damage then already has been done... The size machines you have there to get them wherever you should be able to get a dump next to it anyway... I guess maybe @cwren2472 isn't so backwards as I thought being a chowder head...


 No offense, I'm saying this like I would to my younger brother, you're totally off with your reasoning, every one of your statements is wrong, I have no idea why you can't see the benefits ,and by the way mom loves me more than you!


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

leigh said:


> No offense, I'm saying this like I would to my younger brother, you're totally off with your reasoning, every one of your statements is wrong, I have no idea why you can't see the benefits ,and by the way mom loves me more than you!


Sorry I just see absolutely no efficient use for that setup whatsoever... And to start taking your stick off to use it... So as far as benefits yes I see none...


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sorry I just see absolutely no efficient use for that setup whatsoever... And to start taking your stick off to use it... So as far as benefits yes I see none...


 I agree with you on the amulet setup.Mine changes in 1 minute with the removal of 1 pin. I'll list the advantages when I have time and enlighten you!:hammerhead:


----------

